# Nook price cuts!



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just got an email that Barnes & Noble has dropped the prices of the Nook Color, and both Nook Tablets. I wonder if this means new ones are coming out soon!!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Or, it could mean sales are down since the nexus 7 arrived.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

There has been yet another price drop.


----------

